# xxx-t Vs.t4



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, i know i have already posted one like this about buggies but i want to know what i should get a t4 or a xxx-t. I would like to here your opinions. 
THANKS


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

whell it realy depends who your favorite team is. boath produce good trucks. I drive a xxx-t mfe and I think it is a great truck. i have whooped up on some t4s with it. now this was the origonal xxx-t not the xxx-t2 being that said I am ready for and update and I am kinda upset with losi right now because when they came out with the xxx-t 2 they realy dident change altogeather that much. unlike AE the whole truck is new. and I think that that is the way to do it. So when I get ready to get a new truck I hate to say it but I am going to take the plunge and join AE because their truck will be something new, it seems to have more tuning options, and it has always ben easyer to find AE parts near me.
But just so you know boath trucks are realy good A company is not going to put out total crap. I bet that if there was a good enough driver he could take an evader and put it in first place or at least near the top at one of the big national events


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

The other thing to look at is what is running at your local track. The T4 runs a little better on a smooth track and the XXXt runs a bit better on a rough track. But if your LHS stocks only Losi or only AE, that might make a decision for you.


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

losi vs ae that's basiclly the classic ford vs. chevy debate
both are very good trucks and can win races but the t4 is hard to beat it hasn't lost a roar mod nats since it's debut
parts support is critical but most decent hobby shops should have parts for both 
if you already have an ae buggy or losi buggy get the same brand truck that will help keep your parts count down a little
travis


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*What to choose...*

Losi?? Associated??
Apples and Oranges
Ford or Chevy.....

What I have found is that Both can be competitive.
The Losi is a little more forgiving and just slightly easier to drive.

Both are tremendous trucks.
Great parts support.
Great companies

What happens at the Nationals or the Worlds quite different from the racing we do... World class drivers could win with a shoe box on wheels racing against most of us...

Check Hobby shop support.. Do you have spare parts available??
What do your buddies drive? They can help with set ups and parts.

Get the best you can afford.

Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=10211 

you should get one of these! :dude: :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

lol isnt that an evader. Whell I think that evaders are fine its just that parts will be very hard to find. Like I said before its less the car and more the driver. but You should buy whatever is avalable localy. if it is ae then get ae. If it is losi then get losi. You seem to have quite the likeing for losi by the look of your graphic so I think you should get losi. but If you canot get every part for them then dont get it. I should know. I still have a place in my heart for kyoshos but You cant get parts for them so every time I would break a part I would have to wait 2 weeks for that part to come in. 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Alot of newer guys have the Evader at the local track...even CDW35 has one in the closet (He's secretly a dirt guy). After looking at one close it seem to be an older LOSI design. the shocks and springs interchange. The main thing to consider is whether you plan on traveling to other places to race other than the local track. One may have parts and one may not....I personally have the T4. the major difference I see is the steering blocks...AE is Std with a trailing style and Losi is an inline type...All three can win on any day.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yes your are right about that scootr117 the design is one of losis older trucks. I belive it to be the xx-t so therefore it has racing inspration and engenering to back it up. and the evader is a real life saver. because many kids who come to the track will want to race, but race vehicles cost an arm and a leg. thats where the evader comes in to save the day. with top of the line electronics. and everything ready to go for an unbelevably low price. and you can also get the pro version for 200 bucks and it is all graphite. comes with hardcoated shock boaddies I belive it has ti-ni shock shafts. also its spedo can handel the hotest mod motors you will ever need. and It comes with a computer radio. I think it is the best bang for the buck out there. I wish they had it when I was getting into rc because I would still be racing it.


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

guys don't take this wrong but the evader is simply not as good of a truck as the t-4 or xxxt. is the design based off of the xxt yes it is but the similarities pretty much end there although a few of the xxt parts do double duty for the evader. can you race an evader yes however outside of novice it's not going to be very competitive this is because duratrax is not a race oriented company they are an rtr, fun product type company. if you put a t4, xxxt and an evader on the track driven by equally talented driver with identical electronics the t4 or xxxt will win they are a generation beyond in design.
travis 
don't get me wrong the evader has it's place and it's next to the rustler as a quality rtr for a backyard basher type and those that may want to venture on the track once or twice


----------



## JR Racing (May 5, 2006)

Well ya cant knock the Rustler.I have seen 1 put it to a few great drivers at ur track on the off road.It had the Brushless 4300 in it and was untouchable.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have you guys seen the new rusty and what is the average speed og an evader pro st in stock form


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

im kinda weird but i might get an evader because i like being the person that is different


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yep trhats why i got one too, i also got a ta04 because every one at my track races associatedtc3/4s!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Not to get into an argument with you.. but there is something to be said for any truck that is set up properly and a good driver.

I run a track in Ann Arbor that averages over 50 stock trucks per race day.

One of our top drivers in Michigan came in with an used Evader St he got for $50. His Dad is his mechanic. He Tq'ed and won the A Main several race weekends in a row against some of the top drivers in Michigan. 
Obviously the Evader is set up and aimed toward entry level racers.. but it is a high quality truck that can win races and a High quality RTR.

Vehicle set up, Attention to detail while working on a vehicle. Smooth driving and driving ability are JUST as important as the vehicle you choose to own.
Losi and Associated are obviously the kings of the hill.... but..... 

Just my opionon and observation.
Dan




FBR said:


> guys don't take this wrong but the evader is simply not as good of a truck as the t-4 or xxxt. is the design based off of the xxt yes it is but the similarities pretty much end there although a few of the xxt parts do double duty for the evader. can you race an evader yes however outside of novice it's not going to be very competitive this is because duratrax is not a race oriented company they are an rtr, fun product type company. if you put a t4, xxxt and an evader on the track driven by equally talented driver with identical electronics the t4 or xxxt will win they are a generation beyond in design.
> travis
> don't get me wrong the evader has it's place and it's next to the rustler as a quality rtr for a backyard basher type and those that may want to venture on the track once or twice


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

DJ1978 said:


> Not to get into an argument with you.. but there is something to be said for any truck that is set up properly and a good driver.
> 
> I run a track in Ann Arbor that averages over 50 stock trucks per race day.
> 
> ...


u hit it dead on! a pro driver could drive a box on wheels and win races. u can't expect 2 get a great car and win if u can't drive.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is this track in MI? If they are pulling 50 stock trucks, I would make the drive.

For the issue on a XXXT or T4, go with what you LHS has for parts. I have been running Losi since '89, and that is what I just stuck with. Sure AE makes a fine truck, but I will always stay with Losi. Plus, I think Losi's chassis/car design looks better. Both will treat you well. My 2 cents.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------

